# 58 Richline, resto mod



## OutrageGIS (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello all! New here, just picked up a 58 Richline 16'. In decent shape but has been sitting for a few years. From this site and the yahoo groups page I believe it to be a big 16 or custom 16 (by the self bailing transom). Looks like an old custom build. Boat came from Ohio and was supposedly a state game boat in the 60's and 70's. Nice center console conversion with solid plywood floors. The orig 70 hp is long gone but boat came with '68 35hp merc 350. Plan is for new carpet, seats and paint to make a general purpose fishing/pleasure rig. Looking to get the old girl on the water soon!


----------



## OutrageGIS (Mar 29, 2014)

More pics:


----------



## acwd (Mar 29, 2014)

I would love to have that boat. Mine is a Big 16 daycruiser. Before some one chopped it up. Looks about what I think mine use to.

Steve


----------



## OutrageGIS (May 26, 2014)

Finally making some progress. Fabbed up a high bench for the console with storage and a fridge beneath, made a cooler seat and mounting for in front of the console. The angle on the wheel was wrong with the higher seat, trimmed the console and made a new dashboard from aluminum plate, lubed up the steering while it was apart and now it turns much more easily.


----------



## OutrageGIS (May 26, 2014)

A little wiring & time for paint & carpet


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 7, 2014)

Converted an old walker to be my grab bar for the center console, mounted some LED flood lights on top.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 7, 2014)

New upholstery for front bulkhead, trimmed in cocobolo rosewood


Front battery location behind bulkhead, low as possible for better CG


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 7, 2014)

$100 bimini top off ebay fit like a glove...


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 7, 2014)

Rear bulkhead upholstery & speakers


----------



## BayouCajun (Jun 8, 2014)

I really like repurposing the 'walker' to a 'grab bar'…..going to probably use that….

Great looking job on the bench seat, too.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 8, 2014)

Using 10 gallons of water to bend cocobolo rosewood strip for bow cap:


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 12, 2014)

New top for console made with poly board, lifts windshield to proper height & allows cutouts for cup holders, air horn mount cut & bent from left over diamond plate


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 15, 2014)

More Lights! Finished up overhead bar mounted LED and halogen lighting. Made a shroud /wiring cover from leftover plate and bedlinered it to prevent glare


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 15, 2014)

More pics of final console


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 22, 2014)

Added a flip up stern light to the antenna / air horn plate brace. Wired the grab bar lights and ran wires through grab bar and into console. Plumbed air horn with PEX and mounted horn motor under console. LOUD. Finally decided on location of front battery (under front casting deck - gets it lower and frees up space behind front bulkhead doors). Built battery mount from Lowe's shelf brackets and left over poly board. Nice and solid!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 23, 2014)

You are doing a great job. 

I'm torn between admiring the walker-grab bar transition most, or the $100 bimini buy.

Very nice work. Please keep posting. I want to see this when you're finished.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Kismit!
Got more electrical work done today, switch panel for front of console made from 2 walmart cutting boards with a strip of aluminum bar stock between. Radio mounted at an angle to aid viewing from bench, had to be mounted off center to clear steering cable, tight but it fits. Mocked up and then upholstered. Fabbed about half of the new wiring harness connections before I ran out of wire. Getting closer...


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jul 5, 2014)

Console Wiring...Pulled out all old wires and rattle canned inside the console for a clean slate. Ran new mains from 4 AWG wire for both rear and front batteries. Installed battery selector switch. Made buss supply boxes from residential electrical boxes with buss strips inside, positive on left, negative on right. Horn motor mounted at top.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jul 5, 2014)

Battery selector switch mounted with waterproof cover made from small tackle box. Left side of console:


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jul 6, 2014)

Finished wiring today (except for battery gauge which I need more crimp on eyelets to install), see the sphaghetti mess in the console before looming - still highly populated but tolerable after cleaning up. Pic shows the breaker panel/radio panels made from cutting boards, leave the handles because they are handy for carrying around. Finally back together / everything works!


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jul 9, 2014)

Boat had holes where old cleats had been pulled through fore deck rail. Made patch panels from diamond plate with new cleats mounted on poly spacers. Made one for each side, will mount ss screws and 5200 after paint. Wired up battery gauge and selector switch.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 12, 2014)

Back in the game!. Haven't posted for 3 months but work has continued on the Richline. The wooden cap across the bow at the front bulkhead was rotted oak. It is seen below in its original condition:


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 12, 2014)

Stripped paint under and adjacent to wood


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 12, 2014)

New rosewood cap rough cut and fit for 6" SS bolts, go through deck foam and into square aluminum tubing brace in bulkhead


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 12, 2014)

Took a day to wire wheel, bed liner and rewire the tilt trailer. Painted fenders to match hull final color


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 12, 2014)

Finished shaping the bow cap and side rails, finished in teak oil. Installed w/SS bolts


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 12, 2014)

PAINT DAY! I used tractor supply IH cream for the deck and interior, and MF gray for the hull, all surfaces were wire wheeled to remove most paint and sanded before etch priming. Shot the whole boat in a barn with a 35 dollar walmart paint gun (better than I expected!). The trick is to use their hardening catalyst (isocyanate) nasty stuff but it brings the shine!


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 12, 2014)

Decided to leave the front of the center console in original "patina" olive drab green, stripped rest to bare aluminum


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 12, 2014)

Carpet from Lowes, $.68 per square foot exterior grade. Found some of the cheap "plastic" fake wood molding that nicely matches the rosewood up front, made nice contrasting trim for carpet


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 19, 2014)

Picked up a used trolling motor on CL, mounted across bow to deploy on right side of boat. Made landing block from poly board and left over treated lumber wrapped in vinyl. Will add a hold down strap


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 19, 2014)

Made a landing block for the bimini frame from shaped poly board and rubber light pole mount from Walmart. The poly boards line it up and the pole mounts hold it down .


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 19, 2014)

Some more pics of interior


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 24, 2014)

And then there is the motor... Boat came with an unproven 1968 Mercury 350 35 HP electric start. PO stated that it "Ran great, used to start it every week then one day wouldn't start. Mechanic said something about the electrical system..."

So, ended up redoing all wiring, internal and external harnesses as well as rebuilding the check valve (fuel pump), carb, all tank plumbing and fabbing all new internal fuel lines. Then to lube cables and re set adjustments, disassemble and lube control box. The manual was indispensable for this. Seems to run pretty good after getting the idle dialed in.

Nobody made a repop of the decal set but I found a Company on ebay who made a set for the 1968 20hp. After contacting them they said they could do a set for the 35. The company, DecalFX, is located in canada but I got my decals within a week. Highly Recommended https://www.ebay.com/itm/161447694760?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

The original "Phantom Black" is glossy and I prefer the look of a matte finish, so I used a matte black for automotive trim. I used it on a car resto 4 years ago and is still holding up great even in the weather. We will see how well it holds up to the environment. I am happy with the results.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 25, 2014)

Got her wet for the first time today. Did great, motor pushes her nicely. Trolling motor controls well. Need to practice loading and unloading a bit more but overall great first run


----------



## Y_J (Oct 26, 2014)

Woot.... Congrats on the getting wet.. As long as you had fun, that's what counts.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks, Y J, I was starting to think I wouldn't get it finished before freeze time! Now for some fall fishing!


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 29, 2014)

Took her out for another river spin today after adjusting the throttle cable for more top end. Also raised the angle of the outboard 1 pinhole. Noticed some slop in the magneto advance actuator on the throttle linkage, upon disassembly the actuator is missing two plastic bushings. The slop from the missing bushings is preventing the spark advance from returning to zero at idle. This explains the rough idle I noticed while loading today, though it ran great at high rpm for an hour and a half straight. The bushings are no longer available, but I found a used set on ebay. Needs more pull still to get full throttle, I will wait until I have replaced the bushings before I adjust it any more. Today I GPS'd 15 mph upstream and 18 downstream. I should cruise comfortably at 20 mph when adjusted correctly.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 30, 2014)

Outrageis? I REALLY like the boat you made!


=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>​


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Kismit! Turned out pretty good just didn't plan on it taking all summer. When I got the boat I thought I would just fix the motor and be fishing in June! I blame this great site for giving me an overload of inspiration and ideas.

Got the throttle linkage parts in today, probably won't be warm enough for another water test until next week, but they look pretty good for 46 year old plastic bushings. Otherwise the motor seems real straight.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Nov 6, 2014)

Had time to run back down to the river after replacing bushings. Better, smoother response to throttle, but still needs a little more pull on the cable, hopefully the last adjustment


----------



## OutrageGIS (Nov 9, 2014)

Took my 7 year old out for our first trip. Didn't catch any fish but had a great time! Boat did great.


----------



## Y_J (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks like a couple happy campers there. Right on.


----------



## WPS (Nov 10, 2014)

Boat looks great & you done a great job!

Nice work!


----------

